# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم SigmaKey-Box تحديثات :  Sigma v2.06.05 released. Support for Huawei S7-3xx series on Qcom Hexagon and more..

## mohamed73

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Sigma Software v2.06.05 is out!* 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *Android ADB Tab:*  1. Added *World’s first* unlock support for the following *Huawei* tablets on *Qualcomm Hexagon*:  *♦ Mediapad S7-301u
♦ Mediapad S7-302u
♦ Mediapad S7-303u
♦ Mediapad S7-312u**  Please read الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] before unlocking.   Qualcomm platform update:  1. Fast Direct Unlock / Repair IMEI 
firmware database has been updated with the following versions:   ♦ Amoi WP-S1: WP-S1_V28.0_AT ♦ BLU D170: Q106_R16_BLU_VIVO_0.0.2_S0514 ♦ Bitel B8401: 76XXU-UDMCKOLYM-11452303T06 ♦ ORANGE UK RIO II: ORG_UK_P671A80V1.0.0B22-S ♦ S&#237;ragon SP-5100: 8X25-SSNSKOLYM-10145451 ♦ ZTE Z433: ZIG_AM_P671A92V1.0.0B10-S   MTK platform update:  1. The following models have been added to the list of supported devices:  ♦ Bmobile AX660 (MT6572) ♦ Nyx Fly 2 (MT65XX) ♦ ZTE Kis Flex (MT6575)*  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## chenni

thankyou

----------

